# Grey Seals, Cornwall



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Taken near where I grew up. Grey seals


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely pictures.

I was in Falmouth in early September and waiting for a boat ride to St Mawes when we saw a seal come into the harbour area", but only the one.

I was quite keen to go on a seal trip at some point, but thought knowing my luck I wouldn't see any.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> I was in Falmouth in early September and waiting for a boat ride to St Mawes when we saw a seal come into the harbour area", but only the one.
> 
> I was quite keen to go on a seal trip at some point, but thought knowing my luck I wouldn't see any.



there was a good 80 there. saw a few hauling themselves on to the beach.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

St Ives!! I visit a few times a year to see the seals, it's wonderful


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> St Ives!! I visit a few times a year to see the seals, it's wonderful


I used to work in St Ives! Godrevy is the 2nd biggest haul site on the South west mainland.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the young atm are being really curious about the harbour and we're gettin alot of nosey visitors lol (sealy ones) but also there's this 5 year warm flow that brings the fish right in so that could be why too still nice to see em though


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

vawn said:


> the young atm are being really curious about the harbour and we're gettin alot of nosey visitors lol (sealy ones) but also there's this 5 year warm flow that brings the fish right in so that could be why too still nice to see em though



I'll have to take a visit down there in the next couple of weeks


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would LOVE to see seals in the wild.Nice picture awell lots of them there.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I'll have to take a visit down there in the next couple of weeks


DOH! trust me not to be online :blush:
did you have a good time?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

There are often seals on rocks just offshore here, and I've seen about a dozen over on the Farne Islands. There's a tame family in the harbour at Eyemouth too that hang about waiting for humans to throw them fish!

But wow!!! So many in one place. I'd love to see that.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vonnie said:


> There are often seals on rocks just offshore here, and I've seen about a dozen over on the Farne Islands. There's a tame family in the harbour at Eyemouth too that hang about waiting for humans to throw them fish!
> 
> But wow!!! So many in one place. I'd love to see that.


Its a well known place


----------

